# can it be done, yes or no?



## Automaton539 (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok, I've recently upgraded to jellybean... worst mistake ever.

I've been reading about flashing the old ics and some places say it wil brick if you try to flash ics over jb and some places say it's safe. Can someone tell me, once and for all... can it be done?


----------

